# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ما اسم أم موسى عليه السلام ؟

## سلوتي كلام ربي

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواتي في الله من تفيدني بالاجابه عن سؤالي وهو ما اسم ام موسى عليه السلام؟
وجزاكن الله خير.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
انظري هذه الفتوى

**ما هو اسم والدة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام؟*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن اسم أم موسى عليه السلام ذكر فيه العلماء عدة أقوال وكلها مأخوذة من الإسرائيليات، فقيل اسمها أيارخا، وقيل أياذخت، وقيل يوحاند، وقيل بادونا، وليراجع في ذلك تفسير القرطبي وابن الجوزي والبغوي، وفتح الباري والبداية والنهاية والإتقان في علوم القرآن. 
والله أعلم*
http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Optio  n=FatwaId⟨=A&Id=39623* 
*
*.**إسلام ويب*

----------


## سلوتي كلام ربي

جزاك الله خير على الافاده

----------

